# The 10,000 Posts Thread!



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

We defeated the Welsh at 8,000 posts.

Did they surrender? No.   

We defeated the Welsh at 9,000 posts.

Did they surrender? No.   

We must demonstrate our Bristol / South West posting superiority once and for all and defeat them at 10,000 posts.   

(Then begin bandwith reparation negotiations with the moderator overlords).


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

10,000, you say?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

TEN THOUSAND POSTS

10,000 posts.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

Good luck with the noble war-i have to go on a six hour train and bus journey now with a hangover but will be back in the south-west tonight eager to witness the bloodshed.   
And i have a chocolate frijj so am very happy


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Have a good journey cyberfairy


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> TEN THOUSAND POSTS
> 
> 10,000 posts.



10...

Thousand!

Ten! Thousand.

10,000.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Good luck with the noble war-i have to go on a six hour train and bus journey now with a hangover but will be back in the south-west tonight eager to witness the bloodshed.
> And i have a chocolate frijj so am very happy



On your return we shall welcome to to the expanded Brisol / South West Empire.

You will be able to choose your own title in recognition and respect of your grand contributions to the ultimate defeat of the Welsh.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

you do realise that we'd only be about 30 off if we hadn't lost the Bank holiday therad


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

That was careless of us, admittedly.

Course, if they even had a bank holiday thread...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> you do realise that we'd only be about 30 off if we hadn't lost the Bank holiday therad



We'd also be in orbit around jupiter by now if we hadn't lost BIM threads, but they we're a sort of colonisation in their own right, so best consigned to the urban grave.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2006)

10000 posts doesn't seem a lot tbh


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> 10000 posts doesn't seem a lot tbh



It's more than the Welsh, and we will get their first


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> 10000 posts doesn't seem a lot tbh



You're a trooper, mart.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

perhaps some of us could transfuse some of our own personal tallies?

for the cause 

(not, i hasten to add, 'for the corrs', because that would be utterly, utterly wrong)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> perhaps some of us could transfuse some of our own personal tallies?
> 
> for the cause
> 
> (not, i hasten to add, 'for the corrs', because that would be utterly, utterly wrong)



give bristol sw 20000 of yours, then this madness can end


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

<hums the 'the bristol stomp'>

<wells up>


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> perhaps some of us could transfuse some of our own personal tallies?
> 
> for the cause
> 
> (not, i hasten to add, 'for the corrs', because that would be utterly, utterly wrong)



I tried to convince the welsh earlier that all posts we make on the wales forum still belong to us, but they wouldn't accept our dodgy accounting methods then, and I don't think they will now.

We can, of course, retrospectively enforce our dodgy accounting methods upon them, but only once we have secured the victory we don't yet have.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> give bristol sw 20000 of yours, then this madness can end



the madness doesn't end until 'wales' suffers a crushing defeat


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyway, 2 PM by PieMinister at Ashton Court hey!


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Anyway, 2 PM by PieMinister at Ashton Court hey!



Tremble, Wales, for our plans are concrete!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

I need a poo.

10,000 posts by the time I return?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I need a poo.
> 
> 10,000 posts by the time I return?


I need a fag.  So lets hope so.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

you'll barely have time for a tinkle!


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

No time for things like that.

I'm delaying my lunchbreak, ffs.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

How can there not be a BUS on a B&SW thread!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

19 to go and I'm so excited I need a wee


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

let us be graceful in victory!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> No time for things like that.
> 
> I'm delaying my lunchbreak, ffs.



Munkee poo is a good fertiliser and I had the munkee poo collector waiting outside.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the madness doesn't end until 'wales' suffers a crushing defeat


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. No, really.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

who was 10K th?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

I claim the 10,000th post.

VICTORY IS OURS


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

ta da!


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Wooo.

Congratulations, everyone.

It was a hard fought battle, but I don't think the outcome was ever in much doubt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

reparations now


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> who was 10K th?



I think you was the 10k man.

Your post wasn't there before I posted, so it must be you.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> reparations now



And an amnesty and release for those taken hostage under thread of leek!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

is it time to pitch up a forward postion inside enemy lines yet?


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

Can I dribble in the corner for the next 1000 posts?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

...you don't normally need in excuse!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

And here's the proof!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Can I dribble in the corner for the next 1000 posts?



Yes, I'm off to have a bath and a life.

We've defeated the Welsh 3 times in a row now.

If they keep snapping at our heels after this we can put it down to a Welsh genetic disorder and ignore them.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> is it time to pitch up a forward postion inside enemy lines yet?



I think a pavilion may be in order...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

I am so glad I'm on holiday next week.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

It's all over then.

Please proceed to this thread for the post-war peace treaty.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158270


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Everyone stop posting, else I fear we will never excape this madness.   

The Welsh have been roundly defeated at the 8k, 9k and 10k markers, if they want to delude themselves with another run at the 11k marker, then let them.

11k is a rubbish number anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

ah but what about 11,111    cosmic surely


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ah but what about 11,111    cosmic surely



Only if you're welsh.

88,888

is a much better number.

Up for it


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 12, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> It's all over then.



Is this welsh surrender official then?

I've been away from the frontline this morning.  -Have we officially/definitely won now or what? 

I need to know for sure, lest I become like one of those Japanese soldiers hiding out on a Pacific island for years, refusing to believe the war's genuinely over.


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Same here Sunspots, I've been away for 3 days and need to know what's happening


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

We beat them to 8,000 then we beat them to 9,000 then we beat them to 10,000 and they surrendered  They now have a temporary lead but it seems like you're attempting a night-time stealth attack so it could be all change by morning


----------

